# Winky: A Feral Cat



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

https://youtu.be/NELHVZjGuOE

Good info on TNR and what is the difference between a true feral and stray abandoned cat. Plus how to help both. Good video. Enjoy, passionate cat people!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Merry!
Wonderful information!
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for posting. It was interesting.


----------

